# Randomly hibernate/freezes



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

My PC randombly goes into state of hibernation. Power saving options are set to Never. Hybrid hibernating turned off. Still, usually after some time (Random... 30min, 3h) it goes to sleep. Once even happend in fornt of me when I was browsing www.

New PC, all components, new system.

MSI Z87-G43 Gaming 
Crucial Ballistix DDR3 8GB/1866 (2*4GB) BLT2CP4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU
Corsair CX Series Modular 80 Plus Bronze 600W 
Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5 GHz BOX
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC 2GB DDR5 P
WD Red WD20EFRX (2TB, 64MB, SATA/600) 
Scythe Katana 4 SCKTN-4000 
Dysk SSD Plextor M5 Pro 2,5'' 128GB, SATA III ( Read/Write 540/340MB/s) PX-128M5P	

Any ideas? Temperatures are around 40-60 at all times (CPU and GPU)


----------



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Does it go to hibernation or sleep?


----------



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok, it appears that it was a mis-communication with a friend of mine - I've created this post on his behalf. 

Now that I asked few more questions it seems that his PC doesn't hibernate nor goes to sleep, but it simply freezes. Since it happens randomly, he was never able to say anything more, until today when he witnessed it. He said that PC suddenly change resolution (the mouse pointer was a size of 1/4 screen) and then it froze - screen went black, but the fans and leds on the PC were working so it didn't shut down. The only thing working was hard reset or force shut down by 7-seconds power button.

I don't suspect malware, because it's fresh system and Norton Internet Security was installed, updated and scanned immediately. I realize that it's almost impossible to find the root cause right now, so I think I'm going to simply format and re-install windows just to make sure it's not a software issue.

Does that make sense? Or is there a quick way to find a cause?


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, might be few things.. 
1. the graphics driver - the PC might not be freezing at all (as you say, the leds are flashing). It's just that the driver fails. You could look into that..
2. How strong is the power supply? The GPU might not just get enough power.. but I doubt this is the case, as the problem occurs randomly and not on strenuous situations.
3. If it's not the driver, you might try resetting the CMOS on the mother board (by pulling out the battery for a while). That helped me to resolve couple of hardware related issues in the past. It's certainly easier than doing a whole re-install.


----------

